# Lethargic Chicken



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I have white leghorn who is zoning out, and not really moving. She is hunched over and lethargic. My dad had to put her in the coop himself. Any ideas what is wrong? I'm really worried! :


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

How long has she been this way? Has she eaten?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Ask Bee. I'm sure with more info she could help you.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

About a day. She has eaten as far as I know.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Help?... Anyone?...


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone?...


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Help?.....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There really isn't enough information to venture a guess. Lethargy can be caused by many things, some bad, some not.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

All the details:

Very hot, 90+ degrees
She is the only one spacing out 
We do feed them lots of worms
They free range everyday for 2-4 hours


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Age? Old enough to lay? When was the last time she laid?

Have you done a physical check looking for injuries, tender places, swollen areas? Has anything happened that could cause stress? What do her eyes and comb look like? When she moves does it appear normal?

We need to be able to see what you see.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

About 7 months. Laying. Last laid this morning. I need to get a pic.


----------

